# Tying Plants to Driftwood and Rock



## Patrunkenphat7 (May 11, 2012)

I am looking for advice on the best methods and materials for attaching java ferns, anubias, and various carpet mosses to driftwood or rock. Thank you!


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

I've heard of using Fishing line for most, shower Scrubber, or craft mesh for attaching the mosses. I've used Fishing line for moss, and crypts myself.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

There is fishing line and cotton string.

ADA also makes something called Wood Tight which is thicker than those.


----------



## K8xp (Mar 5, 2013)

I just use rubber bands. They usually break after a few months in the water so I can easily remove it and by that time the roots have attached to the 
rock.

This is for anubias and java fern though, I'm not sure about moss, I've never had it.


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

I use cotton thread. I don't really tie it, I just wrap it around a bunch and tuck the end. Cotton breaks down under water and will dissolve after 3-4 weeks which gives even the slowest growing plants a chance to latch on.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

For attaching moss I use the bags that come in the aquaclears for holding the biomax but you can also use those scrubbies. These things work really well and you can spread the moss more evenly and thinner.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Attaching Plants*



Patrunkenphat7 said:


> I am looking for advice on the best methods and materials for attaching java ferns, anubias, and various carpet mosses to driftwood or rock. Thank you!


Hello Pat...

To attach plants to driftwood, you can use fine, black sewing thread. The thread will dissolve in the tank water eventually. By then, the plant roots are attached to the driftwood or will have grown into the substrate.

Thin rubber bands work well for attaching plants to pieces of lava rock. The plant roots grow over the rubber bands and into the porous rock. In time, the bands dissolve in the tank water.

B


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

BBradbury said:


> Hello Pat...
> 
> To attach plants to driftwood, you can use fine, black sewing thread. The thread will dissolve in the tank water eventually. By then, the plant roots are attached to the driftwood or will have grown into the substrate.
> 
> ...


The rubber bands dissolves underwater? is that safe for the tank inhabitants? I want to try using rubber bands because it is a pain in the neck to use fishing line, but never did because i was worried they would cause problems


----------



## K8xp (Mar 5, 2013)

It's all I've used from the start with no issues, but then again I never let the rubber bands dissolve really... Soon as I saw the band had broke, I tested the strength of the roots and removed it as soon as possible.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

If the rubber bands don't change the water that is a lot easier than using string. I may have to try that next time.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

I like using super glue for my mosses, Good Luck!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

As rubber/elastic bands break down in your tank, you run the risk of your fish ingesting the smaller particles and dying. Rare but it happens and isn't worth the risk.

Only takes a few seconds to use cotton thread to tie something down. Or, as JerSaint suggested, super glue gel works wonders.


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

I just ninja whatever thread I can from my wife's sewing basket. Tie it on and forget about it. The moss will spread out and cover it within a couple of weeks, plus if it is a cotton thread it will break down over time. Fishing line and rubber bands need to be removed whereas cotton thread is tied on and forgotten about.


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

I see. thanks for the feedback guys. I'll try using cotton thread this time.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm going to give the rubber bands a try, my puffers are WAY too picky to eat a rubber band. I can see how it can become a problem with some fish. Best to remove it before it breaks down too much.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Mizuhuman said:


> The rubber bands dissolves underwater? is that safe for the tank inhabitants? I want to try using rubber bands because it is a pain in the neck to use fishing line, but never did because i was worried they would cause problems


I've used rubber bands, and they worked pretty well for me, and were a lot easier to apply then thread/string. (granted, you have to have the right shape of wood/rock to use it...

The rubber bands didn't so much dissolve in my tank, as just age, and get cracks, and eventually break and fall off. By then the plants were attached.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

BBradbury said:


> Thin rubber bands work well for attaching plants to pieces of lava rock. The plant roots grow over the rubber bands and into the porous rock. In time, the bands dissolve in the tank water.


I used rubber bands to attach java ferns to lava rocks. They've been in the tank for about 3 weeks now, and it doesn't look like the java ferns have grabbed on to the rocks. I can't really tell for sure.... For now the rubber bands are still holding. I don't really want to tug at the java ferns and risk loosening them in case they actually are attached. How can you tell if they have grabbed on or not? Does anyone have a good close-up photo of what the roots look like after they attach themselves?


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

I've used rubber bands for a long time and never had any issues. I just keep an eye on the roots and once they have a good hold, I cut the band off and remove. Usually doesn't take long enough for the band to begin to dissolve in my experience.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Im gonna try doing the super glue gel method to see how they fare.


----------



## Patrunkenphat7 (May 11, 2012)

Great input from everyone - thank you!


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

fishing line. because its invisible and does the job just fine


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Sometimes you can see new roots/rhizomes have grown along the rock/driftwood. Other than that, I'm not sure.

I did have one piece of anubias that didn't attach by the time the rubber band snapped, but it had some problems (started rotting and lost a bunch of leaves a week or so after putting it in the tank) that may have slowed its growth/adjustment.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

i placed my fern in a crevice sort of in my driftwood. do you think that is okay since its not moving? i can't see why not, so im hoping if its not good for the plant you guys will say!


----------

